# Verschieben von Objekten langsam



## Rockystar (3. Jun 2014)

Aloha Leute;

Es ist zum Verzweifeln, da will man mal eben ein kleines Spiel entwickeln und dann Probleme über Probleme.

Ich programmiere schon seit einiger Zeit und bin deswegen keines wegs anfänger.

Da ich primär für Android entwickeln möchte, habe ich mir java rausgesucht und bin bis jetzt auch recht gut zurecht gekommen...

Das Spiel ist soweit mit LibGDX entwickelt, für alle denen das nichts sagt: das ist eine gratis SpielEngine/Library die durch eine vielzahl an möglichkeiten glänzt.

Aber zum Eigentlichen Problem:

Gegeben ist ein einfaches Rechteck.
Dieses Rechteck soll per touchEvent verschoben werden, so dass man es quasi ziehen kann über den Bildschirm.

Realisiert wird das in LibGDX über einen Input Listener, dieser reagiert mittels TouchDragged() methode auf verschieben des Rechtecks.
Das alles wird hier genauer beschrieben:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23836085/libgdx-drag-and-drop-very-slow

erstaunlicher weise gibt es im Englischsprachigen ForenBereich recht oft diese Frage, sie wird jedoch nie richtig Beantwortet.

Das Problem beim Verschieben ist das das Rechteck nicht sofort auf die Eingabe folgt, sondern verzögert gezeichnet wird...

Ich glaube es liegt daran:
die methode die für das Rendern zuständig ist, wird max. 60/sekunde aufgerufen.
Durch das schnelle Verschieben des rechtecks, werden die Koordinaten schneller als 60mal pro Sekunde verändert. Die Render methode kommt nicht mehr hinterher und es entsteht eine Verschiebung.

Da man das Rendern nicht beschleunigen kann, habe ich keine Idee mehr wie man das Problem lösen kann.
Vielleicht hat jemand ja einen Denkanstoss.

mFG


----------

